# Module pour Antidote dans Safari



## Lebossflo (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai l'application Antidote, mais j'aimerai avoir un module pour l'intégré dans Safari comme il le fait dans Firefox.
J'ai fait une petite recherche, mais rien trouvé de spécial :S
Merci à vous !


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2011)

Assure-toi que tout est bien à jour chez toi. Si on en croit les spécifications techniques données chez Druide, Antidote HD est compatible avec Safari versions 3.0 à 5.1... L'utilisation est expliquée page 18 du manuel (éventuellement téléchargeable sur cette page).

Si ça ne répond pas à ta question, vois peut-être sur leur FAQ ou leur assistance.

*Note du modo (non, pas Bernard, l'autre : P77 ) :* Et dans tous les cas, avant de poser ta question dans "Applications", commence par lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du forum !

On déménage.


----------



## Lebossflo (1 Septembre 2011)

Merci, donc la barre que je demande est uniquement sur lion, pour les versions inférieures, faut passer par antidote directement, pas super pratique mais bon :S
Merci quand même !!!


----------

